# Degree Requirement - Please Help



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

First of all, this question has been asked before and I HAVE trawled the other threads but have been unable to find the answer I am looking for so I would be extremely grateful for any help please.

I am at the final stages of securing a job offer from a major I.T company to work in Dubai in software sales but the last interviewer I spoke to threw up a possible red flag in that I don't have a degree. My highest qualifications are "A" levels followed by 20 years experience.

Having trawled the forum (great info, thanks), it appears that I do not need a degree but I cannot find anything "official" anywhere to substantiate this.

Can anyone please point me to anything concrete and official, ie Government sites, employment law etc that states in black and white whether I am eligible for employment without a degree or not ?

I really do not want to miss this opportunity.

Many Thanks !!!

Andrew


----------



## Macbook7 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

I've just moved to Dubai, and had my residence visa approved for a sales type role without a degree. There is also no need for certificates being attested.

Management roles require it for the process, but for the role you are taking (as mine) do not need it.

It was processed last week : application submitted with passport photos and original passport, followed by a quick medical and the visa was issued. Took less than a week (with some express fees paid). Hope this sets your mind at rest.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Andy,

Thank you for the reply, may I be so bold as to ask whether it was an IT company and if so which one ? It would be a fantastic reference to use internally if it was the same organisation.

Cheers

A


----------



## Macbook7 (Jan 24, 2009)

It is a technology company, but not software. My visa was done through TECOM, as am based out of Dubai Internet City, and they are the processing company that is used.

This is the online application link, there is an enq e-mail address maybe they can give you formal confirmation : 
(Have had to add spaces to the link, as not active member and cant publish links)

www . tecomeservices . com / form / employment . php

Where is the company based that you're looking at working?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

It is one of the major I.T companies based in Dubai Internet City so fingers crossed I should be ok without a degree.

Thank you for your help and guidance, I really appreciate it !

Any other views or feedback please ? This is time critical, I need to resolve this issue with cold hard fact ready for a connversation onn Wednesday morning.

Many Thanks Guys


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, my situation is very similar to Andys. The only major difference being that my visa is for JAFZA, which i am told makes things much more straightforward. It seems to me that unless the degree is necessary for the job ie Doctor, teacher, engineer etc, it is experience and proven track record that the employers look for. My new boss checked with about 4 people (none of them given as references), but my educational certificates were not submitted as i didnt have them (although i did apply for copies and they're trickling in now - waste of money actually). My boss wanted me to start ASAP and whole thing took 1 month from siging a contract to getting my residence permit, and Christmas was in the middle of that.
Good luck, its a mad mad place, but i'm so glad i moved - sure you will be too.

DC


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

same thing for me, my employeer is in JAFZA and they didn't ask me to show any kind of paperwork besides my passport and my photos! really crazy considering that back home you always need to show proof of yours studies...

good luck with the new jobs toyou all!


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, will contact TECOM now - does anyone know of any official site, list, law etc that clearly stipulates the requirement or non requirement for a degree ? It seems to be such a commonly asked question that a definitive answer with supporting documentation would help a lot of people out in future.


----------

